# Hello to anyone who has an idea on how to help me i cleaned my glass pipe with gas i cant get the taste or smell out of it



## gregmastin2 (May 12, 2021)

I watched a video on Google the best and easiest way to clean a glass pipe. It said to use course salt and rubbing alcohol. I couldn't find any rubbing alcohol. I compromised and used gasoline. That was a huge mistake. What can I do to get the taste and smell of gas out of my pipe?


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 12, 2021)

Lol

Soak it in alcohol for a day or two

Like you should have in the 1st place


----------



## gregmastin2 (May 12, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Lol
> 
> Soak it in alcohol for a day or two
> 
> Like you should have in the 1st place


I know I should have. I had no alcohol and I really wanted to smoke


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

gregmastin2 said:


> I watched a video on Google the best and easiest way to clean a glass pipe. It said to use course salt and rubbing alcohol. I couldn't find any rubbing alcohol. I compromised and used gasoline. That was a huge mistake. What can I do to get the taste and smell of gas out of my pipe?


Clean it with Diesel.


----------



## gregmastin2 (May 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Clean it with Diesel.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

gregmastin2 said:


> ...


I was gonna go with JP-4 but we don’t all live near a suitable airfield. This is me caring for the underdog.


----------



## mudballs (May 12, 2021)

Throw it in oven set to 275 for 20mins


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Throw it in oven set to 275 for 20mins


But not a gas oven


----------



## franklinz (May 12, 2021)

Boil the bitch in water. Use an old pot.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 12, 2021)

Soak it in cider!


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Soak it in cider!


No.
Alcohol was a good answer. The other no-joke winner (so long as there are no zinc or aluminum parts) is the good oven cleaner.


----------



## dragula420 (May 12, 2021)

Soak it in WD-40

Joking. Hot water and salt if you dont have rubbing alcohol. Maybe try soaking it in dishsoap overnight in the sink?


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

dragula420 said:


> Soak it in WD-40
> 
> Joking. Hot water and salt if you dont have rubbing alcohol. Maybe try soaking it in dishsoap overnight in the sink?


Solvents or alkali or both are necessary.
Today’s gasoline contains less volatile components that can stink for months. Typical household cleaning methods don’t quite cut it.


----------



## Memphisbutterfly (May 12, 2021)

I get you really wanted to smoke but even using a banana while waiting to get alcohol would have been better.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

Memphisbutterfly said:


> I get you really wanted to smoke but even using a banana while waiting to get alcohol would have been better.


Using a banana can be painful to the unpracticed.


----------



## ilovereggae (May 12, 2021)

Memphisbutterfly said:


> I get you really wanted to smoke but even using a banana while waiting to get alcohol would have been better.


I was going to suggest an apple


----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)

what is this recess at an elementary school? 


cannabineer said:


> But not a gas oven


it wouldn't matter. the flash point of those v.o.c vapors is so low it would combust way before that temp even with an open flame around.
V.O.C. composition of motor vehicle fuels and vapors,
and also there wouldn't be enough vapors to ignite since the guy tried to wash it, remove it, reduce it, scrub it all away...so we're dealing with residual at best.
but i get it, you wanted to sound safety oriented....from the looks of this thread and the giddy elementary school recess level of knowledge...im happy to see my post to actually help someone was buried


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

mudballs said:


> what is this recess at an elementary school?
> 
> it wouldn't matter. the flash point of those v.o.c vapors is so low it would combust way before that temp even with an open flame around.
> V.O.C. composition of motor vehicle fuels and vapors,
> ...


Sometimes humor helps ease anxious people...you need to laugh a little more.
Op was given more than enough real info..
Peace.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

One I never thought of last night...perhaps 35% food grade h202 soak?
I don't know, but it's a very heavy oxidizer.
FF


----------



## Puff_Dragon (May 13, 2021)

gregmastin2 said:


> I watched a video on Google the best and easiest way to clean a glass pipe. It said to use course salt and rubbing alcohol. I couldn't find any rubbing alcohol. I compromised and used gasoline. That was a huge mistake. What can I do to get the taste and smell of gas out of my pipe?


I now have visions of you trying to light you glass pipe, after soaking it in petrol ..and *BOOM* instant Cheech and Chong comedy sketch 
I'd recommend Isopropyl (factor 1), you can get it from the chemist. Just say you use it to clean tape machine heads nd need the highest purity 

All these other recommendations got me thinking. I bet a 3% solution of H2So4 (hydrogen peroxide), again from the chemist, might work wonders too. That 'bubbling' effect H2So4 has, might loosen stubborn pipe gunk  

Peace.


----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> One I never thought of last night...perhaps 35% food grade h202 soak?
> I don't know, but it's a very heavy oxidizer.
> FF


decent thought FF, but a bit too dangerous for us layman
_"Anything above a concentration of 30% is very dangerous. Above 60% is suicidal in ill-equipped scenarios."_
theres some reactions youd need a vent hood for...even if it's residual organic compounds i wouldnt recommend it


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

mudballs said:


> decent thought FF, but a bit too dangerous for us layman
> _"Anything above a concentration of 30% is very dangerous. Above 60% is suicidal in ill-equipped scenarios."_
> theres some reactions youd need a vent hood for...even if it's residual organic compounds i wouldnt recommend it


I hear ya, but I use it when I harvest outdoor for budwashing...no problems just be sensible...people open blast bho ffs lol.
FF


----------



## mudballs (May 13, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I hear ya, but I use it when I harvest outdoor for budwashing...no problems just be sensible...people open blast bho ffs lol.
> FF


that doesnt include v.o.c's so that sounds safe, but i was on the topic of "washed my bowl out with gas, send help"
you should do a tutorial for budwashing


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

mudballs said:


> that doesnt include v.o.c's so that sounds safe, but i was on the topic of "washed my bowl out with gas, send help"
> you should do a tutorial for budwashing


I do the same as everyone else.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (May 13, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I do the same as everyone else.
> FF


And my point is, there are a lot of things done that are inherently dangerous...do your due diligence and be safe...no problems.
FF


----------



## laddyd (Aug 22, 2021)

In the future I would suggest Everclear, the 190 proof version. I would never use anything that I couldn't ingest.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 22, 2021)

Back in the 70'S the local head shop carried a product called "Grunge Away". Sorry, flashback moment...


----------



## Hazzy420 (Aug 22, 2021)

gregmastin2 said:


> I watched a video on Google the best and easiest way to clean a glass pipe. It said to use course salt and rubbing alcohol. I couldn't find any rubbing alcohol. I compromised and used gasoline. That was a huge mistake. What can I do to get the taste and smell of gas out of my pipe?


Bro i think thats dangerous


----------



## Hieronymus (Sep 7, 2021)

Toluene?


----------



## smokin away (Sep 8, 2021)

gregmastin2 said:


> I watched a video on Google the best and easiest way to clean a glass pipe. It said to use course salt and rubbing alcohol. I couldn't find any rubbing alcohol. I compromised and used gasoline. That was a huge mistake. What can I do to get the taste and smell of gas out of my pipe?


Maybe you have a rolling paper for backup? Fattys really help. After all this is what we're here for - rollitup


----------



## MARYP91 (Sep 14, 2021)

BOIL IT! Mabey use alcohol first to break everything down then boil in a old pot


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 14, 2021)

I clean my pipes with 90% ISO alcohol. Find a plastic jar with a tight fitting lid which is just larger than said pipe. Soak for a few days, then, clean up any holdouts with pipe cleaner or cotton swab. I alternate the pipes I use, as one is always in the jar soaking. Don't forget to dry out the pipe before U lite!!!


----------



## ScootersStoners&Addicts (Sep 21, 2021)

LMFAO. buy a new one!! hahahaha


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 21, 2021)

Surely after 4 months, the pipe is clean!?.


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 21, 2021)

gregmastin2 said:


> I watched a video on Google the best and easiest way to clean a glass pipe. It said to use course salt and rubbing alcohol. I couldn't find any rubbing alcohol. I compromised and used gasoline. That was a huge mistake. What can I do to get the taste and smell of gas out of my pipe?


Oh man


----------



## Arby64 (Dec 27, 2021)

Puff_Dragon said:


> I now have visions of you trying to light you glass pipe, after soaking it in petrol ..and *BOOM* instant Cheech and Chong comedy sketch
> I'd recommend Isopropyl (factor 1), you can get it from the chemist. Just say you use it to clean tape machine heads nd need the highest purity
> 
> All these other recommendations got me thinking. I bet a 3% solution of H2So4 (hydrogen peroxide), again from the chemist, might work wonders too. That 'bubbling' effect H2So4 has, might loosen stubborn pipe gunk
> ...


H2SO4 is sulfuric acid. H2O2 is hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Dec 28, 2021)

Arby64 said:


> H2SO4 is sulfuric acid. H2O2 is hydrogen peroxide.


Good spot ..must have had 'acidic' thoughts at the time of typing. 
Surprised I missed that


----------



## Cardlee P (Dec 28, 2021)

gregmastin2 said:


> I watched a video on Google the best and easiest way to clean a glass pipe. It said to use course salt and rubbing alcohol. I couldn't find any rubbing alcohol. I compromised and used gasoline. That was a huge mistake. What can I do to get the taste and smell of gas out of my pipe?


Hey no problem. Gargle with wd40 first


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 28, 2021)

I think you should just dispose of the pipe, you've clearly smoked enough.


----------



## Arby64 (Dec 28, 2021)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Good spot ..must have had 'acidic' thoughts at the time of typing.
> Surprised I missed that


Yeah, but I bet the sulfuric acid would get that pipe sparkling clean!


----------



## Newcangro (Dec 28, 2021)

Dump some calmag on it you'll be good as new


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

I’ve dropped a few thousand dollars in glass over the years by accident 
I wouldn’t try saving that one 
Drop !


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 28, 2021)

I was stupid enough to try and clean a piece with diesel when I was real young. I think I must have rinsed it out 20 times with iso before the taste dissipated.

It always had a strange mint taste afterwards….


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> I was stupid enough to try and clean a piece with diesel when I was real young. I think I must have rinsed it out 20 times with iso before the taste dissipated.
> 
> It always had a strange mint taste afterwards….


Coleman Fuel. you’re welcome


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

This should stop that gas smell
https://www.ebay.com/itm/370522146487?chn=ps&_trkparms=ispr=1&amdata=enc:15KJtxVOuTsa4uLWagj96-Q22&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-213727-13078-0&mkcid=2&itemid=370522146487&targetid=4581046488761455&device=c&mktype=&googleloc=&poi=&campaignid=418640322&mkgroupid=1239149842233245&rlsatarget=pla-4581046488761455&abcId=9300602&merchantid=51291&msclkid=e4a3fdc01d60123d4a229c0b9430c229


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> This should stop that gas smell
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/370522146487?chn=ps&_trkparms=ispr=1&amdata=enc:15KJtxVOuTsa4uLWagj96-Q22&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-213727-13078-0&mkcid=2&itemid=370522146487&targetid=4581046488761455&device=c&mktype=&googleloc=&poi=&campaignid=418640322&mkgroupid=1239149842233245&rlsatarget=pla-4581046488761455&abcId=9300602&merchantid=51291&msclkid=e4a3fdc01d60123d4a229c0b9430c229


but not assgas


----------



## slater (Dec 28, 2021)

Oh this is easy… get an old sock and put pipe in to the sock. Then find yourself a hammer and give it a good smash. You dont really need the sock but will be easier to toss without having to worry about picking up broken pieces. Shouldnt have to worry about tasting gasoline.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

slater said:


> Oh this is easy… get an old sock and put pipe in to the sock. Then find yourself a hammer and give it a good smash. You dont really need the sock but will be easier to toss without having to worry about picking up broken pieces. Shouldnt have to worry about tasting gasoline.


----------



## Apostatize (Dec 30, 2021)

Curious -- when faced with the decision to _almost_ get high (smoke a bowl) and almost blow yourself up, one does not just buy cigars?


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 30, 2021)

Apostatize said:


> Curious -- when faced with the decision to _almost_ get high (smoke a bowl) and almost blow yourself up, one does not just buy cigars?


Well, I mean pure alcohol is pretty dangerous also to clean pipes with.


----------

